# Yarn shop in asheville nc



## ritahardy (Mar 2, 2014)

Will be traveling to asheville nc during Christmas holidays! Does anyone know of a yarn shop other thanicharls/joann fabrics on the area? If so please share name! Thank you


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I went to knitmap.com and searched for Asheville, North Carolina and several shops were displayed. Click the link to see results

http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/origin:Asheville,%20North%20Carolina%20/zoom:11/


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I was in Asheville a year ago and went to Black Mountain Yarn. It was a lovely store and the owners were super nice. The shop has a wonderful selection of yarn and accessories.


----------



## ritahardy (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you! Didn't know this existed! You re so smart!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I was in Asheville N.C. and went to a store by the name of Purl's something or the other. As I recall, very nice selection and nice people. Have a wonderful time. Lots of nice and very good restaurants one in particular had Spanish Tapas, lovely people.


ritahardy said:


> Will be traveling to asheville nc during Christmas holidays! Does anyone know of a yarn shop other thanicharls/joann fabrics on the area? If so please share name! Thank you


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a great resource



Gini_knits said:


> I went to knitmap.com and searched for Asheville, North Carolina and several shops were displayed. Click the link to see results
> 
> http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/origin:Asheville,%20North%20Carolina%20/zoom:11/


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

there is a mall in an old historic bldg in downtown asheville that has a lot of boutique shops - when I was there several years ago there was a yarn shop - great yarn but greater yet - she bagged up different types of yarn and sold them for about 10. per bag - its a very interesting area - there was another yarn shop at the Biltmore village - lots of other iinteresting boutiques in that area also plus places to eat - wear your walking shoes - I love Asheville NC


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Friends and Fiberworks is the greatest place. It is on Hwy 19/23. When I first went there, I just stood in the doorway and my husband said, "You just died and went to yarn heaven" It has a LOT of novelty yarns and is about 2000-4000 square feet. My sons all have instructions that a gift certificate from there is welcome anytime. It used to be in Biltmore Mall that is in the process of being rebuilt as an outlet mall due to open sometime next year. Earth Guild is another place to check out as well as the above mentioned shops and Echo Fiber Mill in Weaverville just north of Asheville is a very interesting place to see and they have a selection of yarn also. Since you will be there over the holidays you absolutely can not miss Biltmore House at Christmas, bite the bullet, spend the money for the ticket and plan on spend a good part of the day or evening, it is fabulous and well worth the money! I think the Yarn Emporium in Biltmore Village has closed but not sure so check it out also. If you go west check out Silver Threads and Golden Needles in Franklin - great place.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

ritahardy said:


> Will be traveling to asheville nc during Christmas holidays! Does anyone know of a yarn shop other thanicharls/joann fabrics on the area? If so please share name! Thank you


Asheville Homecrafts - Asheville
http://www.ashevillehomecrafts.com/

Earth Guild - Asheville
http://www.earthguild.com/

Purl's - Asheville
http://www.purlsyarnemporium.com/Purls_Yarn_Emporium/Home.html

The Knitting Diva - Asheville
http://divasknitting.com/

Friends & Fiberworks - Candler (10 miles west)
http://friendsandfiberworks.com/

Echo View Fiber Mill - Weaverville (10 miles north)
http://mill.echoviewnc.com/store

Black Mountain Yarn Shop - Black Mountain (16 miles east)
http://www.blackmountainyarnshop.com/Home.html

Yarns to Dye For - Hendersonville (20 miles south)
http://www.yarnstodyefor.net/

Kniticality - Saluda (30 miles south)
http://kniticality.com/

OSuzannah's Yarn on Union - Morganton (50 miles east)
http://www.facebook.com/OSuzannahsYarnOnUnion?group_id=0&filter=3

Silver Threads & Golden Needles - Franklin (60 miles west)
http://www.silverthreadsyarn.com/


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow you are the information Highway!!!


Gerslay said:


> Asheville Homecrafts - Asheville
> http://www.ashevillehomecrafts.com/
> 
> Earth Guild - Asheville
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

Urban Gypz has her studio in Asheville. There is also a multimedia art shop called Easy as Cat Soup.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Wow you are the information Highway!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I live nearby. It's my own personal list!

:thumbup:


----------



## ritahardy (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you all! I am excited about visiting the interesting place everyone had suggested! You are a wealth of information!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Just returned from Asheville. The yarn shop in the Biltmore Villages located downtown has closed. I went to the welcome center and they gave me a city map and lots of info. The yarn shop I visited was in the Grove Arcade at 1 Page Ave. The name is Asheville NC Home~Crafts. Their Ph No. is 828-350-7556. I was told there is a yarn shop in Black Mountain just east of Asheville but didn't make it to that one. Good Luck


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

jennyb said:


> Just returned from Asheville. The yarn shop in the Biltmore Villages located downtown has closed. I went to the welcome center and they gave me a city map and lots of info. The yarn shop I visited was in the Grove Arcade at 1 Page Ave. The name is Asheville NC Home~Crafts. Their Ph No. is 828-350-7556. I was told there is a yarn shop in Black Mountain just east of Asheville but didn't make it to that one. Good Luck


Yes it closed at that location and moved 10 miles west to Candler. "Friends and Fiberworks"


----------



## dheida (Oct 8, 2011)

Blak Mointain yarn is a fabulous store!


----------

